# 29er Full Suspension for Women - Giant Anthem X W



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

FYI - short top tube length and low standover seem to make these more accessible for shorter riders.

Photo from Giant Unveils Anthem X 29 W, A Full-Suspension 29er Trail Bike for Women | Bicycling Magazine

Giant Specs:Anthem X 29er 0 W (2013) (2012) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States

Video: Introducing the Anthem X 29er W - YouTube


----------



## Gruitr1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Has anyone rode one of these and compared it to the 26? Never rode a 29er and would be concerned that they don't turn as well on tight switchbacks/technical turns as the 26 would..?

Thank You!


----------



## mudgirl (Jun 19, 2007)

I have a small Anthem X3 29er (not women's specific), and while not as nimble as my 26" bike, I still have no trouble negotiating it down tight, twisty singletrack. You learn to ride it a bit differently than a 26" bike. For me, I've finally learned the benefit of *leaning* my bike around corners instead of depending on steering my way around corners with the handlebars. It's actually helped me a lot in terms of bike handling skills when I go back and ride my 26" bike.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2011)

I bought the regular men's anthem 29er x1 size small a few months before the women's came out. I'm not excessively short, only 5'5", so the men's small frame works well for me. But had there been a women's frame, I would have preferred the shorter stand over height. As for turning ability and radius, I have not had any problems with the 29er length over a 26. I ride in Oklahoma, which excels at very tight twisty, singletrack through trees. Can you demo one from a shop??


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2011)

I agree with mudgirl, you definitely learn to lean and throw some weight around on turns to turn the bike quickly. You can also cut the handlebars back a bit too to help negotiate tight trees!


----------



## indispenzable (May 2, 2013)

I'm 5'3" - 5'4" and I just got the "mens" Anthem X 29er 2 (2012) in a Small size. When I hoped on at the bike shop I liked it so much that I bought it. On the first trail ride I realized that i have zero clearance over the top tube when straddling it with both feet flat footed. I wrote the forums about this concern and most people said you have to expect that with a 29er and being shorter. Most of the time, I just unclip and lean and it isn't a problem. I haven't yet had to catch a fall but it feels like a great size with my reach etc and I certainly could lower the seat a lot more. The shop didn't have a women's version in stock and I'm sure it would give you more clearance over the tube but otherwise, I love the way it rides. Feels a lot smoother than my 26" hard tail.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

indispenzable said:


> I'm 5'3" - 5'4" and I just got the "mens" Anthem X 29er 2 (2012) in a Small size. When I hoped on at the bike shop I liked it so much that I bought it. On the first trail ride I realized that i have zero clearance over the top tube when straddling it with both feet flat footed. I wrote the forums about this concern and most people said you have to expect that with a 29er and being shorter. Most of the time, I just unclip and lean and it isn't a problem. I haven't yet had to catch a fall but it feels like a great size with my reach etc and I certainly could lower the seat a lot more. The shop didn't have a women's version in stock and I'm sure it would give you more clearance over the tube but otherwise, I love the way it rides. Feels a lot smoother than my 26" hard tail.


Glad you're enjoying it! It looks like most of the differences lie in the top tube length (shorter in women's version) and standover (again, shorter in women's). I've tried women's versions of bikes and found that while I like the increased clearance, they feel too short in the cockpit for me. So, I'm with you, the "men's" or unisex versions seem to fit/feel better. And more companies seem to be realizing this and in some cases, adding more standover clearance. Also, amazing what a difference the larger wheel size can make . You'll be going over everything!


----------

